# Just want to see how things are coming along..



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have a few recent photo's of Stark that I would like critqued. I know they are not the best and I have the hardest time putting him into a stack by myself that I have given up.

I am curious to see how he is coming along, physically. 

In these pictures he is:

7 months old
72lbs
26' 

DDR (sire) and WGSL (dam)























































And a video:



Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I like his colors, he is very handsome.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Very handsome little boy, he's growing up nicely. I don't want to sound harsh or negative becuase otherwise I find him perfect - his gums are way too big. 

I hope it's just an odd GSD growth pattern becuase if he doesn't grow into those, you're going to have to keep it super clean under there or get them tucked. 

One of my dogs had recurring infections under there. Had them tucked once when he was 2, they grew back and had to have them done again when he was 7 or 8. He used to get lesions under them, it was nasty!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

He looks adorable to me! He is very similar to my female, Olina. Same coloring and thick, strong legs!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

He is handsome and very strong looking!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

looks like my Boo!
he is handsome


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

So handsome! He's very stocky...you can definitely tell he's a he


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

very pretty boy!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Jenn, 

I have noticed this too, I am hoping it is due to his growth spurt.

Here is a photo of his sire and of his dam for comparison. None of the other dogs in his pedigree look to have loose jowls, so I am thinking it is just a puppy to adult thing?

I was going to mention it to the vet when we go in to get his Prelims done next month, just to see what he says. I could also email the breeder and see what she says too.

Sire



























Dam


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

wow gorgeous parents the sire looks like my male wow..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, I think they are pretty amazing dogs. I feel in love with them when they were pups and have watched them grow, learn and compete. I knew I wanted a pup out of this breeding, wasn't sure it was going to happen but was THRILLED when it did!


----------

